# pipeline in c++



## romeo_8693 (Apr 19, 2008)

guys anyone knows how to pipeline programs in c++?in other words call another prog fron one(exe only)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't get you, what do you mean by pipeline here, run another process along with a running one? Use threads for that purpose?


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

Ipc ?


----------



## Sykora (Apr 19, 2008)

> in other words call another prog fron one(exe only)



If you just want to execute one program from inside another, use the system() call.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Apr 26, 2008)

Auto Gordian Knot is best example of what i want to say....it calls several other progs one after another.i want something like that...say i want to start winamp from my prog how would i do it?


As for using system() is it through "cmd"?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 26, 2008)

One after another is easy. Yes, use system() call, system("command -args")

Where command can of course, be any executable on Windows. Even Winamp, just give the full path to it.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 30, 2008)

system(call thatfile.exe)


----------



## romeo_8693 (Apr 30, 2008)

ok....thanks a lot...


----------

